# usare lo scanner



## Angel.Aura

Ciao a tutti, 

Parlando con un amico, mi sono interrogata sul verbo da usare quando si digitalizza un'immagine con lo scanner.

Ho fatto un giro in rete e ho scoperto di tutto.
_Scannerizzare, scannerare, scandire, scansire, scansionare, scannare_ eek.
Si tratta di vocaboli presenti sui dizionari italiani o di parole ancora mancanti.
Io tendo a usare _scannerizzare_ o _scansionare_.

E voi, quando acquisite un'immagine con lo scanner, che verbo usate?

Grazie per i vostri interventi.

Laura


----------



## Broca

Sempre e solo _scannerizzare_.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Sempre e solo _acquisire _[_con lo scanner_].


----------



## Hermocrates

"Fare una scan/scansione di..."


----------



## spinetta

_Fare una scansione_ [ev: _di_] ma anche _scansionare_ e _scannerizzare_.

Lasciando perdere _scannare _eek direi che _scandire_ mi lascia perplessa: lo associo immediatamente al ritmo: scandire le parole, il pezzo (musicale).


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nel parlato me la cavo con _scannerizzare_, ma nel linguaggio scritto tendo a preferire "acquisire con lo scanner" o "digitalizzare"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Quasi solo ed esclusivamente scannerizzare.


----------



## Montesacro

Sempre _scansionare_.


----------



## danalto

*Scansionare *e *scannerizzare*.
Senza nascondere un notevole imbarazzo ogni volta che devo farlo.
_
Sarà per questo che ho buttato lo scanner e non l'ho più comprato?_


----------



## tastieranera

stella_maris_74 said:


> Nel parlato me la cavo con _scannerizzare_, ma nel linguaggio scritto tendo a preferire "acquisire con lo scanner" o "digitalizzare"


 
Anch'io esattamente come stella_maris


----------



## empusa

Broca said:


> Sempre e solo _scannerizzare_.


 
*Quoto in pieno!!*
*Oppure si può anche dire "fare una scansione", com'è stato suggerito da qualcun altro*


----------



## Azzurra

La distinzione che faccio solitamente è _scannerizzare_ (informale) e _scandire_ (formale)... ma mi sto abituando a usare solo _scandire_ (anche se non mi piace moltissimo...) p.s per la scelta di _scandire_, mi baso su quello che dice Eco...


----------



## ariel984

Io dico scannerizzare o fare uno scan... però, ora che l'ho scritto, fare uno scan mi sembra orribile!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vedo che ricorre il termine _scansionare_/fare una _scansione_.
 A me piace molto. 
 E dire che _scansionare_ non è ancora stato incluso nei dizionari che ho consultato...
 Confesso che sono sollevata dal fatto che _scannare_ lo snobbate un po' tutti quanti!


----------



## tastieranera

Angel.Aura said:


> Confesso che sono sollevata dal fatto che _scannare_ lo snobbate un po' tutti quanti!


 
Sarà perché porta alle mente immagini truculente, ogni tanto mi scappa di dirlo e poi mi scappa da ridere...


----------



## Roberto1976

Broca said:


> Sempre e solo _scannerizzare_.


 
Anch'io. 

A me "scandire" proprio non piace - lo uso solo nel senso di "scandire una parola", ossia di pronunicarla in modo lento e chiaro.


----------



## nikis

Io dico *scannerizzare* o _*fare una scansione*_. 

Scannare lo trovo bruttino....


----------



## furs

Mi sembrava che 'sta discussione fosse gia' stata fatta.... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=63477


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao furs, 


furs said:


> Mi sembrava che 'sta discussione fosse gia' stata fatta.... http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=63477


Altro Forum, richiesta di una traduzione appropriata.


----------



## raffica

Mi sa che dobbiamo rassegnarci alla parola scandire.
De Mauro:
scan|dì|re
v.tr.
1 TS metr., leggere i versi analizzando la quantità di ciascuna sillaba e l’inizio e la fine di ciascun piede 
2 CO estens., pronunciare con lentezza e in modo ben distaccato le sillabe o le singole lettere che formano una paro-la: _s. il proprio cognome_ 
3 CO estens., segnare il tempo che passa a intervalli regolari: _la campana scandiva le ore_ 
*4 TS inform., telecom., sottoporre a scansione*

Era così bello scannare!
Cia, raffaella


----------



## rubuk

Tanti anni fa, quando lavoravo in azienda, avevamo fatto una specie di referendum/consultazione fra il personale tecnico; erano venuti fuori questi risultati: scannerizzare o digitalizzare per il linguaggio parlato e l'informale, acquisire a scanner o digitalizzare a scanner per i documenti tecnici e il linguaggio colto. Mi rifiuto di usare i termini scandire/scansire e scannare!

St.


----------



## Hermocrates

rubuk said:


> Tanti anni fa, quando lavoravo in azienda, avevamo fatto una specie di referendum/consultazione fra il personale tecnico; erano venuti fuori questi risultati: scannerizzare o digitalizzare per il linguaggio parlato e l'informale, acquisire a scanner o digitalizzare a scanner per i documenti tecnici e il linguaggio colto.



Digitalizzare mi piace molto.  Penso che lo userò d'ora in poi.  

Grazie.


----------



## saltapicchio

raffica said:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo rassegnarci alla parola scandire.


 
Sì, però così vorrei sapere chi ci capirebbe:

_- Vi scandisci quel documento per favore?_
_- Quel do - cu - men - to..._
_- _

Sai le risate. 


La maggior parte delle persone che conosco usano "scannerizzare", io preferisco "scansionare" o "fare una scansione".


----------



## Silvia10975

Io più che altro *scansiono* (numerose volte al giorno)...


----------



## rubuk

Basta evitare scandire e scannare, a questo punto mi va bene tutto. Non vorrei mai diventare uno scannefice. 

St.


----------



## Apetta

Ciao a tutti,

in un testo che parla di un'apparecchiatura a ultrasuoni (sonda ecografica) ho trovato il termine "immagine scansita" anziché "scansionata", che invece vedo spesso usare in questo settore.

Qualcuno sa dirmi quale dei due termini è più corretto?

Grazie!
A.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao!
Esiste *scansire, scandire, scansionare e scannerizzare*. Tutti significano la stessa cosa e tutti sono tecnicamente corretti. 
Il verbo originale italiano è _scandire_; _scansionare e scansire_ sono nati successivamente, derivati da _scansione_; _scannerizzare_ è l'italianizzazione del verbo originale inglese (quest'ultimo mi fa personalmente orrore, ma è ormai accettato).
Qui se ne parla specificamente.


----------



## Apetta

Grazie Connie, avevo trovato quel link, ma volevo comunque una conferma su quale sia il termine più comune.
Anche a me "scannerizzare" non piace per niente, e preferisco sempre scegliere un termine italiano (e non un calco) quando esiste.
Grazie della conferma!
A.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

In ordine di frequenza d'uso:
_
scansionare 
scandire _
_scannerizzare_
_scansire_ (molto meno usato dei precedenti)

Quello che preferisco (ma è una scelta meramente personale! Tutti vanno bene, come detto sopra), è l'originale _scandire_, che trovo più elegante degli altri.


----------



## Apetta

Concordo in pieno!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Connie Eyeland said:


> In ordine di frequenza d'uso:
> _
> scansionare
> scandire _
> _scannerizzare_
> _scansire_ (molto meno usato dei precedenti)
> 
> Quello che preferisco (ma è una scelta meramente personale! Tutti vanno bene, come detto sopra), è l'originale _scandire_, che trovo più elegante degli altri.



Non sono per nulla d'accordo e non solo per mia esperienza personale, ma anche Google conferma che "scannerizzare", per quanto possa non piacerti/piacerci, rimane il termine più diffuso. (non ho detto elegante o corretto, ho detto DIFFUSO)


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Paul. 

L'ordine che avevo riportato non era influenzato dall'esperienza personale (in quel caso sento tantissimo anch'io _scannerizzare_, al pari di _scansionare_ o forse più) o dal mio gusto; avevo controllato con Google. 
Non avevo guardato le singole parole (sennò sarebbero uscite tutte le occorrenze in cui _scandire_ ha ben altro significato e sarebbe risultato il primo assoluto), ma alcuni esempi di locuzioni, come "scansionare un'immagine" (45mila risultati)/"scandire un'immagine" (28mila)/"scannerizzare un'immagine" (18mila) oppure "scansionare un foglio" (21mila risultati)/"scannerizzare un foglio" (18mila).
Non avevo guardato gli esempi con la parola "documento" (che sarebbe uno dei più comuni, magari non tanto nel parlato, in cui diciamo più spesso "foglio" o "pagina", quanto nei manuali di istruzioni o simili); ho controllato ora e in quel caso l'ordine cambia così:
_scannerizzare 
scansionare 
scandire 
scansire

_Quindi direi che l'ordine è fluttuante, ma_ scannerizzare _e_ scansionare _sono i due termini più usati sia nel parlato comune che nel linguaggio tecnico.
Elencando i sinonimi, nel mio primo post, ho dimenticato_ scannerare_! E' poco diffuso, ma esiste (vedi qui).
E non accettato con questa accezione dai dizionari (anche se talvolta lo si sente usare come ulteriore sinonimo) è invece _scannare_, in quanto in italiano questo verbo esiste già, con significato ben lontano dal campo informatico/tecnologico.


----------



## ohbice

scansionare in Vocabolario - Treccani


----------

